# Angelfish top fin



## KatFish (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I have another question regarding my angelfish. As he's grown, I've noticed that the top of his top fin is looking increasingly bent. I've tested for nitrates and nitrates which haven't been the problem. I've spent a long time watching him with the other fish with no signs of fin nipping. I'm not sure what might be causing this. He doesn't seem bothered and it's not affecting his swimming. Does anyone have any ideas what might cause the top fin to bend or lose tension?

Many thanks,
Katie


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

in whales is generally caused by not have a big enough body of water in captivity. I don't know just thought I throw that in there so I can see what the answer will be.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

size of tank? frequency of water changes? these two factors can effect the developement of an angelfish's fins. it is not resversible - unless you cut the fin off and let it regrow! lol, not sure if thats very humane.....


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

"Free Willy" LOL


----------



## KatFish (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a 55g tank with two angelfish (one with problem top fin and one with normal top fin), 5 harlequins and 3 gouramis. I change 10% of the water every week. Would increasing protein in diet help? Currently, they have bloodworms one a week.

Thanks,
Katie


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It could also be genetic. Too much inbreeding can cause this to happen. We had gotten a 100 angel fry for a growout contest and over 1/2 of them had bent fins.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Susan...love your new avatar!!


----------



## lagniappe (Jan 11, 2008)

Cramped quarters is the most common cause of this. Even if the fish looks fine for a while , if it was reared in overcrowded tanks, it can have this condition later on. I've read that having an aquarium that is too shallow can also cause this in adult angels.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

saltydad said:


> Susan...love your new avatar!!


Reminds me of one of my cats, he used to do that all the time. Worse than a kid if you ask me.


----------

